# What algae eater can i have in my pond?



## LiL GinGeR (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a goldfish pond and there is a lot of algae. What algae eater could i put in there that wouldnt need to be brought in in the winter.I live in great britain.i already have quite a few snails in there but its not helping. i think i could but a algae eater in there if it only grows to 15cm. if goldfish eat algae then mine arent doing a good job!

any help?
thanks!


----------

